# [SOLVED] Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet



## rpt62383 (Mar 21, 2008)

A few days ago I had cox high speed internet installed. It is a cable modem connected directly to my computer, there is no router. The modem is a Motorola Surfboard SBV5220. The problem is that I am not even getting 10% of the speeds I am supposed to be getting. I had cox high speed internet on my computer around a year ago and it worked fine with no rpblems. This past year I have had Hughesnet satellite broadband on my computer. I called Cox and they sent someone out to my apartment to look at it and they said that I am getting slow speeds because of something going wrong in my computer. I have no clue what it could be.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

Hi rpt62383! :wave:

Did the person from the Cox sure that the line is working great? Then, is there any security softwares you have on your computer, like ZoneAlarm or Spybot, or any other firewall applications? Try disable them to see if the internet was working great again

Also, did you install any applications that accessing the internet, like weather forecast or share market forecast applications? Try disabling them too

And, finally are you sure your computer is not infected by any malware? That might get the internet connection become slow too


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.


----------



## rpt62383 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

I have disabled all security software and still had no changes in the speeds. I have no applications that access the internet such as the weather forecast and I use Kaspersky anti-virus which updates everyday and does a pretty good job of keeping my system cleaned of all viruses, malware, adware, and such. I have had Cox come out once already to try and fix it but all they did was switch out modems and then say there is nothing else that they can do and that it must be something wrong my computer. I had cox high speed internet before and never had a problem on this same computer. 

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2366184

Also when i run speed tests on sites such as speakeasy I am only receiving around 10% of the speed I am supposed to be getting with my cox account.


----------



## rpt62383 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

And to give you an idea of the speeds I'm getting I just ran a speedtest on DSlreports and it was 206Kb/s down and 545Kb/s up. The speeds are very very slow for what Cox is supposed to have.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

Try booting in safe mode with networking and see what the speeds look like.


----------



## rpt62383 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

Already tried that and I get the same slow speeds.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

Time to try a different computer on that connection. Perhaps you can find a friend with a laptop to connect to the modem and do the same speed test. You need to narrow it down to the modem/ISP or your computer.


----------



## rpt62383 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Slow Speeds With High Speed Cable Internet*

Well the problem was finally solved. It was the new Motorola SBV5220 modems causing the problems. It took two weeks and 5 different cox technicians to figure it out. Switched out to an older model modem and speeds are perfect, I guess they made those new VoIP modems wrong or something because I used three different ones and they didn't allow much download speed at all.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like they have a problem with their network configuration and compatibility with that modem.


----------

